# Union Steamship Co NZ Ltd



## Martyn Robinson (Nov 5, 2012)

Any USSCo Apprenticed Cadets out in cyberspace?
61_64 were my years 
Martyn from Wellington


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Martyn,
Cadet USSCo 1957 to 1961, live in Bay of Islands. Also several other ex cadets live in this area


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Martyn,
I was Cadet 1966-1970 and organised a Cadet's Reunion in Napier which was held in November 2012. Currently I am trying to update the list I have passed on from 2007 & will start once again from 1952 .
Cheers.
Lindsay Butterfield


----------



## Dave Callaghan (Dec 22, 2013)

*Waimea*

Hi Lindsay,
Jack Churchouse & myself signed on the Waimea 17 Sept.1953 with
Capt. Collier.
Would you have Russell Sanderson's email address, we attended Cambridge Primary School in the 1940's & met up again in Dunedin, he was on the Komata Ithink.
Best regards
Dave Callaghan


----------

